# Can Realtek onboard hd sound spdif output be changed to input?



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

Not sure if this should be here or in MoBo section, but I was wondering if it is possible to have the SPDIF on my mobo set to input instead of output.
gigabyte ma785gm-us2h


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not seen a motherboard that allows you to alter those settings for SPDIF/digital connections.


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

well it apparently has a digital input, but I'm not quite sure how to use it. The cord (optical) is plugged in, but it doesn't appear to see it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The SPDIF on the motherboard rear panel is output only. Your board does support input, but it's a addon module.

User manual, section 5-2-2.


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh thanks, so it looks like I'm buying a sound card?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you need digital input...or get the slot card from Gigabyte (if it wasn't already included).


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

What I'm trying to do is get optical from my xbox 360 to my pc as an input, and have it come out as 5.1.

I think I'll be going with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829111002


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Or simply get another speaker system. The Logitech Z-5500's, for example, have multiple inputs.


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd rather go with the card, I just bought these and would rather not spend another 400 on a new system. Thanks for the answer though.


----------

